# What's wrong here?



## teachski (Jun 24, 2004)

A week or two ago, a parent of a student of mine sent a letter to my principal and the superintendent regarding my role as his teacher this year.  Tuesday, when I walked into school the nurse said to me, "That was a nice letter the superintendent read about you at the Committee meeting last night".  I did not know anything about the letter so my comment was, "a letter, about me?"  She went on to tell about some of the glowing things the parent had said about me and suggested that I ask the media specialist for a copy since he records all meetings.  

I saw the principal at least 5 times throughout the day,  I also saw the Superintendent when I went to deliver the 8th grade yearbook to him.  Neither of them said a word to me.  

Last night was 8th grade graduation.  A member of the school committee had a child graduating and was in attendance.  Actually, his son was in my homeroom.  After the ceremony he came up to me and said, "that was an impressive letter the superintendent read about you at the meeting last night.  I said, "If the nurse didn't tell me this morning and you didn't tell me just now I wouldn't have even known about the letter."  He said, "you haven't seen it?"  I confirmed this with him.  

A while later I see the school committee member, the principal, the vice principal and the student's parent conferring.  I knew who the parent was because both the nurse and the school committee member had actually mentioned his name when they told me.

Today, again, nothing from any administrative person at the school.  It was the last day of school.  I was in the Superintendent's office for an hour at least filing reports, he passed me several times and the Special Ed Director (my boss) passed a few as well, neither said a thing.  I was not expecting a BIG deal, just one of them to say something positive to me and to show me the letter.  I have seen the letter now!  The parent sent a copy to me with her son, but if she had not it is likely that I NEVER would have.

I bet if this had been a negative letter, or some sort of complaint it would have been a matter of seconds from the delivery of the letter until I was called in on it.  

I have a couple points I want to make by posting this here....
1. As a society, we tend to focus on the NEGATIVE things and do not call enough notice to and recognize people enough for the positives.
2. A parent took the time to write this letter, she also brought me a dozen roses and a gift. They should have taken the time to make me aware of it.  Have you thanked your child's teacher?
3. The superintendent felt (with a vote on an override coming on Monday night) that it was important enough to share with the voters of the town (I do not live in and do not get their local access), but yet, he did not feel it was important to share this with me.  

What's wrong here?
OK, I just needed to rant...sorry, thanks for reading it.


----------



## teachski (Jun 25, 2004)

To my knowledge, there has never been a complaint made about me, but I do know a teacher that there was one on, she was called to the office, and as a result suspended for a week.  She openly told the rest of us about this. 

It's a shame that when there is a positive they do nothing.  I already knew this parent appreciated me and what I had done with her son, she sent me a dozen roses at school, but it would have been nice if they had told me of the letter.  It just upsets me that I had to find out the way I did, and then they still said nothing.

Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 28, 2004)

Think of it like pro sports where a letter like that is akin to winning "Player of the Year".  You would expect the ownership (Superintendant) to offer a hefty contract extension (pay raise) or you'd be inclined to test the free agent market (move to another school district for more money).

To avoid this for a long as possible the ownership fails to tell you about your award (letter and praise) and hopes you never read the paper or watch the news (never talk to parents or other teachers).

Even though your superiors didn't say it, I will.  *Congratulations!!*
There aren't many teachers like you out there that really care about the kids.


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 29, 2004)

Many of us can remember that one teacher that we felt helped our education out the most.   Whether it was strong teaching skills or just being able to talk to you as a friend,  great teachers are worth their weight in gold and then some.   A great teacher can touch a youngster's mind forever and shape them for the future.    Every human being wants to hear positive feedback for their actions and Smitty's comparison is on the mark with today's mindset.   It's so unfortunate that teachers are at the low end of the income stick and self-serving athelete's make their millions.    
Teachski,   Just look forward to when the kids you teach get a little older and come back to say thanks and say they learned a great deal from your classes.  That will make all the difference....


----------



## teachski (Jun 29, 2004)

WOW!  Your friend's wife gets dental and an optemetric program!  We don't!  Infact, the town I teach in doesn't even want to give us health insurance but because of State and Federal laws they have to...80%.  Yesterday there was a special town meeting and the voters did not approve 2 1/2.  This means that 23 teachers will have to be cut from the schools (3 schools with about 80 teachers last year.)  We will have no art, music or elective courses and all classrooms will have at least 35 in them at all levels.  Special Education programs will also have an increased number of students.  I am expecting my English class to have more than 24 and my math about 20.  I will be pulled to teach a general ed course (I don't know what yet) or I will be taking a mixed  subject class from the higher grades in my building because we will be at least 2 special ed teachers down in my building.    The 8th grade English and Math teachers have been cut and we will be getting teachers from other grades for these positions...last I heard a speech therapist was scheduled to do the English class.  On top of the cuts in staff, we have also been asked to take a pay cut, back to last years pay...not even a freeze to this years pay, a cut to last years.

While all of this is going on the STATE and FEDERAL GOVERNMENTS are requiring more and more from teachers.  To keep my job, a job which I have been doing for 21 years, I will have to take courses and pay fees to take tests in all subject areas that are in the curriculum for the grade I am teaching (as a special educator).  In addition, we are required to renew our certifications every 5 years.  We must take a certain number of professional development points in each subject area we are certified for and a certain number of general education area PDP's.  Once I get my certifications in all 8th grade areas I will have to renew 7 certifications.  It's not enough that I currently have 2 certifications and my masters +15 credits...

I know, some are saying find a new school system or enter a new field...First off, I don't want to enter a new field, I like what I do.  As far as finding a new school system to work in...good luck!  Many in the area are in the same position as the one I teach in.  I have looked else where, but they do not recognize or credit the years I have taught and want to start me $10,000 - 20,000 below what I make a year...that is a huge cut.  I have looked in other states as well...they also require me to become certified in their state (for a fee I might add) and they do not want to pay for experience either.  I am stuck, I can't move....

Right now I am taking a course that I was told that I needed to take (by the school system)...Guess who pays...


----------



## teachski (Jun 30, 2004)

First off, thank you for your congratulations, I did not mean to sound like I did not appreciate them.  

Actually, when I started teaching in this district there were 110 teachers and it remained that way until the past 3 years.  In 2002-2003 we lost 12 teachers (this prompted my movement from grades 1 and 2 to grade 8), Last year we lost another 8- those retiring were not replaced.  This year, the budget that was submitted did not include replacing the 5 that retired this year.  The 23, as I found out today, is on top of that.  

One of the teachers I am taking the class with got a letter today...she ran home at lunch...telling her that because of the budget she will not be rehired.  You don't tell a good teacher that if you plan on calling them back at any point.  

On the way home I stopped at the school.  The latest talk is that the 6th and 7th grade will be moving into the high school, the 5th grade back to the elementary school and the middle school will be closed.  Some may think this is just talk, but I was asked by the janitor if I wanted to stay in the room I was in or move to another since they needed to decide where to put the other classes.  

Time will tell, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## teachski (Jun 30, 2004)

There was a principal in each building with an assistant...now there is just a principal...the number is down, but only by about 50 students since I started teaching there...and there is a new low income development being built....  The SENIOR CITIZENS (this is where the largest vote against the school's budget came from) were upset because their new senior center was shot down at the regular town meeting a month earlier, the school's budget was tabled at that meeting as the hour approached midnight.  Because they were upset they voted down the school, police and fire budgets.  They didn't want their taxes going up if they weren't getting anything from it. 

The town is an old mill town and has MANY senior citizens in it that immigrated from Poland to work at the mills.  Many of them do not have children or grandchildren in the schools.  A great number of these also only completed school to grade 8 and think that is enough school for the kids.  "It was good enough for me, I did ok with only 8 years of school".


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 1, 2004)

Two words:  Home schooling.

With privitization on the horizon this option is looking more viable every time I think about it, and I think we can really make it work.  My wife has a degree in elementary education and I'm a civil engineer by trade (read: I took more math courses in college than any human should).  I've even toyed with the idea of getting my teachers certification and becoming a high school calculus or physics teacher, but the problems with budgets and job uncertainty are the main reasons I haven't made the switch.  That and the $10k to $15k paycut I would have to take.

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against sending my child to public schools.  I'm a product of the public education system and have done very well, yet with today's fiscal problems in the schools and the lack of qualified teachers, I fear that my children won't be so lucky.


----------



## teachski (Jul 1, 2004)

IF and only IF the parent is qualified to teach every academic subject...then go for it.  My worry with this is that the parents who don't care about their child's education in the first place, or barely made it through high school themself will not take this serious at all...

Did you know that homeschooled students have to pass all state and local testing to qualify for a diploma and the diploma is awarded by the local school district?  Also, did you know that MOST colleges want a High School diploma...not a GED now...


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 2, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> Did you know that homeschooled students have to pass all state and local testing to qualify for a diploma and the diploma is awarded by the local school district?  Also, did you know that MOST colleges want a High School diploma...not a GED now...



I knew they had to pass the same battery of tests, but I wondered how the diploma worked.  I came from a household where it was schoolwork first, and all other things second, and I hope to instill the same work ethics in my own children.  My hope is to send my child to a top-notch school in 16 years, one where more than a diploma is required for admission.


----------



## teachski (Jul 2, 2004)

Smitty, I just noticed that you live in Athol...I am somewhat familiar with their school and can truly understand your concerns.  

Somehow, somewhere, the some of the money for the school was found in the "rainy day" fund...surprise, surprise!  Things will be a little better than what we were originally told.  The moey does not equal what was cut, but things will not be as bad as originally thought.   There still will be cuts made, but not as large as originally thought.  Fees will probably be added for several things the students used to get free.  I do know that part of this money that was "found" is a grant.

Our school had made significant advances with MCAS...it is certain that the cuts that were going to happen would have negatively effected that.  Hopefully the cuts that still have to be made will not have the same effect.  Like I said before....the state mandates things (the MCAS is an example of this), then cuts the funding to make it happen.  Part of the REAl budget problem are the cuts that the state has made...but this effects all school systems in the state.  Unfortunately, in a poorer community these cuts have a much larger impact.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 2, 2004)

*Thankless Society*

Welcome to the world of the "Thankless Society" where if you do your job well, it is expected because somebody paid for it.  And because it was paid for, no thanks are necessary.

And if you happen to be human and not measure up to what the average administrator, supervisor, or customer imagines what you should be doing, well you failed and should be fired, demoted, embarrassed, or whatever else comes to mind.

At work, we just ask our employees to do their best work, be thoughtful, be polite and smile (not too much because the client didn’t pay for you to have fun).  We don’t ask them to be miracle workers or direct them to go beyond the instructions we gave them.  And we thank them to complete that, because we know it is not easy.

So cheer up and be grateful at least somebody acknowledged your efforts, even if your Administrators don’t.

Think SNOW!!!
 :lol:


----------



## jjmcgo (Jul 5, 2004)

Over the last 30 years or so, teachers' salaries have gone from about 60 percent of a district's budget to over 80 percent.
The teachers didn't cry when the cafeteria workers, janitors and secretaries got canned. They didn't cry when music, art, etc., were cut nor the "shorter" bus routes.
They didn't cry for the elderly who couldn't afford the tax hikes; they didn't cry for the poor.
They still have three months off every year. They use that time to cry for themselves. And make more money on summer jobs.

Had you already ticked off the superintendent and principal? Maybe that's why they didn't compliment you. 
You should have walked up to one of them and said, "Hey, gimme a copy of that nice letter about me you read at the board meeting last night."
Could've save a lot of whining.


----------



## teachski (Jul 5, 2004)

jjmcgo said:
			
		

> The teachers didn't cry when the cafeteria workers, janitors and secretaries got canned. They didn't cry when music, art, etc., were cut nor the "shorter" bus routes.
> They didn't cry for the elderly who couldn't afford the tax hikes; they didn't cry for the poor.



Are you there?  Do you really know that we did not do any of the things you are saying we didn't?  We know that the people you mentioned are essential to the operation of a school...and yes, we did fight to save the positions you have mentioned.  Music was cut from all levels except the elementary school about 6-7 years ago, we fought to get it back and it is in the process of rebuilding.

You have no idea what you are talking about.  We support the elderly in our town.  The school does things for them throughout the year.  We backed the senior center they were asking for.  We also do things for the poor.  

The taxes in this town are amongst the lowest anywhere, definately the lowest in all of the surrounding towns.  We have made many cuts over the years to the school department (usually in teaching and administrative staff).  We have avoided asking for a 2 1/2 over ride many times.



> Had you already ticked off the superintendent and principal? Maybe that's why they didn't compliment you.


That's rude!  No, I had not done anything to tick any of them off...I am a teacher in good standing...I do not cause trouble...I do what they tell me to...and I give 110% to my student's each day.  I did not walk up to them an ask for a copy of the letter because I am NOT rude.  I am not excessive when I do my budget, in fact, I am anything but excessive...all I asked for this year was 12 copies of an 8th Grade MCAS book $120 total.  Last year, I bugeted $200 worth of classroom necessities, but I did not get them.  They ended up coming from my own pocket, along with the many other things I purchased for my classroom.  

I give extra time to the school always.  In the fall I helped with a couple small music productions.  Over the winter, I helped run a ski club...which we don't get paid for...and we have to pay for our own ticket (contrary to the belief of some).  This spring I helped with a musical which was done in conjunction with the local theatre group.  I also played my clarinet with the very small high school band for graduation ( I teach 8th grade, but volunteered to play at the high school).  We did fundraising, through a craft type fair...to earn enough money to take our students to an outdoor adventure program.

My 8th grade teammates and I made a yearbook for the class this year.  I took the pictures with my digital camera, another teacher set it up.  I printed it on my home printer, including colored pages...the school wanted us to photocopy and it didn't look good that way.  I used "personal" materials and "personal" time to complete this.  When it was time to bind the yearbook, rather than stapling it...we went out and bought the binding materials to use with the school's binding machine (they had the machine, but no materials.  I spent many after school hours collating and binding the books.  The team also put together a Transition Night (like a graduation) for the 8th grade students and spent many hours preparing it.

FYI-Art, Music and PE teachers... fall under the same contract as all other teachers.


----------

